# Finally :) A job



## rakshvs (Aug 20, 2012)

Finally  A job on the cards after 3 months of patience and perseverance :clap2:


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

rakshvs said:


> Finally  A job on the cards after 3 months of patience and perseverance :clap2:



Congrats


----------



## rakshvs (Aug 20, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Congrats


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

rakshvs said:


> Finally  A job on the cards after 3 months of patience and perseverance :clap2:


Congratulations !! :clap2:


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rakshvs said:


> Finally  A job on the cards after 3 months of patience and perseverance :clap2:


Cheers! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
May I know your skill set and job description.
Thanks.


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

rakshvs said:


> Finally  A job on the cards after 3 months of patience and perseverance :clap2:


Congrats


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations! Pl update your signature + details of skillset. It would help people like me who are relocating to be more optimistic  Thanks


----------



## rakshvs (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Cheers! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> May I know your skill set and job description.
> Thanks.


I was looking for jobs in contact centres and that is where my skill set lies. Given the market situation, even these jobs are lean.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

rakshvs said:


> I was looking for jobs in contact centres and that is where my skill set lies. Given the market situation, even these jobs are lean.



By contact center do you mean , as a contact center administrator(Nortel, Avaya etc) or as contact center agent/WFM/Manager?


----------



## rakshvs (Aug 20, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Congratulations! Pl update your signature + details of skillset. It would help people like me who are relocating to be more optimistic  Thanks


If you had seen my previous posts, you can find out my skill set and areas I was looking for job. I would write a detailed post soon on this topic.

A line of hint about the job market I faced: (Contact centre/ customer support industry)

I applied for almost 500 jobs in 3 months and received only around 15 calls for initial screening. Of which 1 company called me for personal interview. This company took around 1 month in getting the offer to closure, until then, there were no confirmation if I would get this job. So understand the amount of pressure that would build up during these tough times. You should be bold enough to face loads of rejection mails in your inbox first thing in the morning.

Melbourne as such is a very slow processing place - unless the advertisement mentions immediate joining. Be aware of this before you step in. Allow yourself a minimum of 3-5 months to land in a suitable job. Even though you may have 20 years of experience elsewhere in the world, for Australia you may be considered a fresher (Exceptions: IT industry) So be prepared to take the job that lands in first though the salary might be less. Once you are in a job, getting interview calls for the next job is a BIT easier. This is the only thing I was repeatedly told by all the known people.

Last but not the least, try to spread your network as much as possible. Send your resume to known/ unknown/ little known people. Many openings will be closed with resume sent by referrals and the portal ads are sometimes just a name sake ad.

Do get back to me if you have any questions. I will answer you as much as possible from my experience.

All the best

Thanks
Raksh


----------



## rakshvs (Aug 20, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> By contact center do you mean , as a contact center administrator(Nortel, Avaya etc) or as contact center agent/WFM/Manager?


I am in to Management (Manager/ WFM/ Support services etc)


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks a bunch Raksh! This definitely helps. Trying to prepare myself to brace this in Melbourne :fingerscrossed:



rakshvs said:


> If you had seen my previous posts, you can find out my skill set and areas I was looking for job. I would write a detailed post soon on this topic.
> 
> A line of hint about the job market I faced: (Contact centre/ customer support industry)
> 
> ...


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

rakshvs said:


> I am in to Management (Manager/ WFM/ Support services etc)



I am into contact center suppport/taking care of telephony part of the contact centers. Can you guide me on why you chose Melbourne instead of Sydney. 

My wife is in favor of Mel and i am in favor of Sydney


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

Many congrats!


----------



## umar00 (Apr 23, 2013)

congrates mate.. 

Could any one tell me why I can't open a new ticket..???


----------



## rakshvs (Aug 20, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> I am into contact center suppport/taking care of telephony part of the contact centers. Can you guide me on why you chose Melbourne instead of Sydney.
> 
> My wife is in favor of Mel and i am in favor of Sydney


 Me and my husband both chose Sydney first since, sydney jobs are fast in process and I have heard that landing in jobs are comparatively easy. However, when we decided that I would land first, my husband's preference changed to Melbourne. We had a couple of friends in Melbourne and he did not prefer me to be stranded alone in a new place. 

I felt it was reasonable for him to choose Melbourne and so adhered to his decision. But now, I love Melbourne for its beautiful landscapes and a great suburb life. If you land in a job in Melbourne, you would definitely not regret it. However, SURVIVAL comes ahead of preference. (My husband is yet to join me and he is all worried about his job hunt now)

Ps: I havent seen Sydney yet, but from what I heard, the weather is hot and the place feels a bit cramped compared to Melbourne 
All the best!


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

rakshvs said:


> Me and my husband both chose Sydney first since, sydney jobs are fast in process and I have heard that landing in jobs are comparatively easy. However, when we decided that I would land first, my husband's preference changed to Melbourne. We had a couple of friends in Melbourne and he did not prefer me to be stranded alone in a new place.
> 
> I felt it was reasonable for him to choose Melbourne and so adhered to his decision. But now, I love Melbourne for its beautiful landscapes and a great suburb life. If you land in a job in Melbourne, you would definitely not regret it. However, SURVIVAL comes ahead of preference. (My husband is yet to join me and he is all worried about his job hunt now)
> 
> ...


Thanks  , i have decided to go on a holiday in June may be, i'll activate my visa and see both cities and then decide where to stay. I dont have plans to move permanently for about two more years.


----------



## rakshvs (Aug 20, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Thanks  , i have decided to go on a holiday in June may be, i'll activate my visa and see both cities and then decide where to stay. I dont have plans to move permanently for about two more years.


I heard Perth has more opportunities in contact centres industry. I did not go to Perth, coz my husband would not have any opportunity for his area of expertise. You may visit Perth too 

Do remember that big companies like Telstra, ANZ have started outsourcing the REMAINING jobs to India/ Philippines. It is going to be difficult for people to get jobs in this industry in the future. Competition is getting tighter. :boxing:


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

rakshvs said:


> I heard Perth has more opportunities in contact centres industry. I did not go to Perth, coz my husband would not have any opportunity for his area of expertise. You may visit Perth too
> 
> Do remember that big companies like Telstra, ANZ have started outsourcing the REMAINING jobs to India/ Philippines. It is going to be difficult for people to get jobs in this industry in the future. Competition is getting tighter. :boxing:


:boxing: When the Going Gets Tough, the Tough Get Going


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

rakshvs said:


> I heard Perth has more opportunities in contact centres industry. I did not go to Perth, coz my husband would not have any opportunity for his area of expertise. You may visit Perth too
> 
> Do remember that big companies like Telstra, ANZ have started outsourcing the REMAINING jobs to India/ Philippines. It is going to be difficult for people to get jobs in this industry in the future. Competition is getting tighter. :boxing:


Hi Rakshvs,

According to you what is the best time to land in Melbourne to secure job?My husband is planning to move in Feb.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Congrats


Congrats!!!


----------



## rakshvs (Aug 20, 2012)

falss said:


> Hi Rakshvs,
> 
> According to you what is the best time to land in Melbourne to secure job?My husband is planning to move in Feb.


Hi,

I had the same question before I moved by end of Jan. After landing, I understood that any time is the best time. You need to be determined to give your best. However I have heard people saying that the job market slows towards the end of the calendar year. Since I have been here only for 3 months, I cannot comment much about it. I heard that the financial year for Australia ends by June, so budgets should be released and frozen positions should be re-opened around June/ July time. I am not sure about it though. This is what I heard.

We do have many experts in this forum and they could help.
All the best
Raksh


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

rakshvs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the same question before I moved by end of Jan. After landing, I understood that any time is the best time. You need to be determined to give your best. However I have heard people saying that the job market slows towards the end of the calendar year. Since I have been here only for 3 months, I cannot comment much about it. I heard that the financial year for Australia ends by June, so budgets should be released and frozen positions should be re-opened around June/ July time. I am not sure about it though. This is what I heard.
> 
> ...


Congrats Raksh! Happy to see 'Finally a job' thread. I have also completed 3 months and still hunting a job in IT. Hopefully, mera number aayega 

-A


----------



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

rakshvs said:


> Finally  A job on the cards after 3 months of patience and perseverance :clap2:


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

Hi Rakshvs ,
Congrats for the job n
If you don't mind,can you tell me in which technology you got the job?Is is temp or permanent and what was the interview process they followed?


----------



## rakshvs (Aug 20, 2012)

falss said:


> Hi Rakshvs ,
> Congrats for the job n
> If you don't mind,can you tell me in which technology you got the job?Is is temp or permanent and what was the interview process they followed?


I dont belong to IT. I belong to ITES/ Service industry/ BPO. Its a permanent job. I had a telephonic interview first and 2 face to face interviews. it took almost a month from the date of telephonic to bring it to closure. 90% of the questions were behavioral. You can read my previous replies on the same thread for similar questions

Thanks
Raksh


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Aditi said:


> Congrats Raksh! Happy to see 'Finally a job' thread. I have also completed 3 months and still hunting a job in IT. Hopefully, mera number aayega
> 
> -A


I think you should take Junior level or even very basic level IT job, just in your area to start with. a job which can earn you around 2000 AUD would also be fine as local expenses tension wont eat your precious time and increase the presure. just my feelings.... hope getting low pay job / contract jobs are not that difficult than finding proper job


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

rakshvs said:


> I heard Perth has more opportunities in contact centres industry. I did not go to Perth, coz my husband would not have any opportunity for his area of expertise. You may visit Perth too
> 
> Do remember that big companies like Telstra, ANZ have started outsourcing the REMAINING jobs to India/ Philippines. It is going to be difficult for people to get jobs in this industry in the future. Competition is getting tighter. :boxing:


Hi,
i am not exactly into contact centres but i am into Unified Communications but from Microsoft side (AD + Exchange + OCS + Lync). Do you have any idea about such jobs are also getting moved to India as well ???


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks Raksh for the detailed post.

Encouraging for aspirants like me 

Regards
HR


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

rakshvs said:


> Finally  A job on the cards after 3 months of patience and perseverance :clap2:


Congrats!!


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey,

Congratulations!!!!! Can you please advise what job code you applied for


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

rakshvs said:


> I dont belong to IT. I belong to ITES/ Service industry/ BPO. Its a permanent job. I had a telephonic interview first and 2 face to face interviews. it took almost a month from the date of telephonic to bring it to closure. 90% of the questions were behavioral. You can read my previous replies on the same thread for similar questions
> 
> Thanks
> Raksh


Hi, i have applied for ACT SS with Call center manager occupation. Can u tell me if this is the postion you applied for when applying for Melbourne?


----------



## rakshvs (Aug 20, 2012)

falss said:


> Hi Rakshvs,
> 
> According to you what is the best time to land in Melbourne to secure job?My husband is planning to move in Feb.


There is no best time as such. Usually during Christmas time (Nov/ Dec) everything gets into slower pace. Also during the budgets (June/ July), things get dried up. Otherwise, it purely depends on your resume, your networking skills & your confidence. This is my perception


----------



## IndianSpice (Nov 20, 2012)

rakshvs said:


> If you had seen my previous posts, you can find out my skill set and areas I was looking for job. I would write a detailed post soon on this topic.
> 
> A line of hint about the job market I faced: (Contact centre/ customer support industry)
> 
> ...



Raksh, congrats for the first break in Australia !!

Can you please share the expenses incurred during your initial 3 months? A simple break down should be a good hint.

cheers


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Hi Rakshvs, i see that you are in Mel. 
Do you have any information regarding contact center industry in ACT (Canberra)? 
I have gone for ACT SS and have not yet made the move. 
i need to prepare my self as its going to be my family (husband and kid) and myself who will be moving together when we do.


----------



## rohit samyal (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Raksh
Would like to speak to you my wife is in bpo as manager in Dubai last 4 year sand having to total experience as customer service manager , team leader and agent is 8 years. 

would like to know about your experience on this


----------



## Bhavna.chopra (Jul 26, 2015)

rakshvs said:


> If you had seen my previous posts, you can find out my skill set and areas I was looking for job. I would write a detailed post soon on this topic.
> 
> A line of hint about the job market I faced: (Contact centre/ customer support industry)
> 
> ...


Hi raksh,
My husband (analyst programmer) recently got a job in Melbourne..he is getting 500 aud per day inclusive super..I want to know is that a sufficient salary for a family of 3 to survive in Melbourne..I m not currently working..and its a temp job


----------



## nadeya (Jul 26, 2015)

Congratulation Raksh!!.. It kind a positive aura to all jobs hunter by reading your thread. Thanks for sharing your jobs hunting journey. The situation is tense with think in -ve way..you sure a good example for jobs hunter out there.

All the best.


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

Bhavna.chopra said:


> Hi raksh,
> My husband (analyst programmer) recently got a job in Melbourne..he is getting 500 aud per day inclusive super..I want to know is that a sufficient salary for a family of 3 to survive in Melbourne..I m not currently working..and its a temp job


Hi Bhavna,

Just replying out of turn.....

That is a good salary and should be more than sufficient to support the family. You should be able to easily save from it as well each month after rent and all expenses.

I assume it is a contract job. In that case, your husband will have to keep looking in the market for the next job, could be a permament one or a long term contract.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## Bhavna.chopra (Jul 26, 2015)

ausmover said:


> Hi Bhavna,
> 
> Just replying out of turn.....
> 
> ...


Hi ausmover, 
First of all thanks for replying and yes its a contractual job .he'll soon be looking for a new one..I have one query :- people say once u have a local experience it is easy to find second job in Australia ? Is DAT true..


----------



## ibfij (Feb 26, 2015)

Is it really 500 AUD/day??



Bhavna.chopra said:


> Hi raksh,
> My husband (analyst programmer) recently got a job in Melbourne..he is getting 500 aud per day inclusive super..I want to know is that a sufficient salary for a family of 3 to survive in Melbourne..I m not currently working..and its a temp job


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

Bhavna.chopra said:


> Hi ausmover,
> First of all thanks for replying and yes its a contractual job .he'll soon be looking for a new one..I have one query :- people say once u have a local experience it is easy to find second job in Australia ? Is DAT true..


Hi Bhavna,

Well, not that easy as you might be thinking.  .... However, comparative to first job hunt, it gets slightly better because of the person would have gained some local experience and also would have built some professional contacts while on the first job. Both these factors help towards securing the second job.

However, husband would still have to face the competition in the job market by all fellow applicants - newcomers as well as experienced.

Regards.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

ibfij said:


> Is it really 500 AUD/day??



if your skills are rare, its easy you get more than 120k.


----------



## ibfij (Feb 26, 2015)

if you've got this much skill, you won't struggle for 3 months ... for beginners, 500/day seems like a lot :confused2:



R.P.G said:


> if your skills are rare, its easy you get more than 120k.


----------



## Bhavna.chopra (Jul 26, 2015)

ibfij said:


> if you've got this much skill, you won't struggle for 3 months ... for beginners, 500/day seems like a lot :confused2:


Hi..yes its 500/day but it not a take home salary , it includes super plus we all know Australian government deduct 30% as taxes..so mate its not that much what u think


----------



## ibfij (Feb 26, 2015)

Still seems a lot to me, for beginner ... a struggling beginner



Bhavna.chopra said:


> Hi..yes its 500/day but it not a take home salary , it includes super plus we all know Australian government deduct 30% as taxes..so mate its not that much what u think


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi,

I just want to know that if i'm not able to get any IT job can i easily find any other part-time job or that to is very difficult to find. Actually, after reading so many eviews im worried that finding job in .net field is very difficult. Please Reply.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

ibfij said:


> if you've got this much skill, you won't struggle for 3 months ... for beginners, 500/day seems like a lot :confused2:



sometimes luck plays key role. One of my colleague got Job in two months, and salary is 14k/month, 6 months contract. He is in SAP Technical side.


----------



## Sandeep2m (Oct 6, 2012)

hello r.p.g 
i am in sap technical side too, can you please let me know how long did your friend take to find this job and which consultancy was helpful


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

ibfij said:


> if you've got this much skill, you won't struggle for 3 months ... for beginners, 500/day seems like a lot :confused2:


500/day is normal for contractors. The high end is usually $800-1000 a day

Having said that $500/day for a limited time (ie his contract is probably 3-6 months long, after that he might get renewal but probably won't be). That money covers nothing too. You need to arrange your own insurance, your own accountant, your own super annuation etc. plus it does not include any of the leaves (in Australia it's 20 days annual + 10 days sick leave per year). So when you combine this all together the job would be equal to $90-100k per annum job except it's not permanent.


----------

